# Bamboo



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)

Phyllostachys aureocaulis harbin inversa



Phyllostachys atrovaginata


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2011)

Always impressive, the pics of your bamboo collection!!!! Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 16, 2011)

*Chimonobambusa quadrangularis*

Chimonobambusa quadrangularis (The square bamboo) The culms are square.

This bamboo isn't as beautiful as some but it's interesting and wild populations are not common in Việt Nam, I have found only one stand of this species. 

The second and third pics are of a wild population. Sorry the pics don't do it justice.

btw. Collectors had been through the area only a few weeks before our visit and removed all the orchids.

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that typical humidity? And why so many cloths?


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Is that typical humidity? And why so many cloths?



At that elevation and on that particular day we were in the clouds. Visibility was about 5 metres.The temp was about 2-3C or +- 36F. I know that isn't New York cold but its cold to me.

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, That's cold.  Thanx for the info.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 16, 2011)

Great plants! I wish I could grow big bamboos here.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2011)

I love bamboo...unfortunately, it loves me too much. I made the mistake of planting Phyllostachys nigra in a corner of my property, after reading that it was "less invasive". Well, in just a few years the canes are now 15 feet or more in height, and spreads all over. However, I have the perfect means of control: steamed, raw, but sauteed is the best! I ate a lot of bamboo this spring.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful bamboo! I love seeing it! :clap:

My father learned the lesson of its invasiveness many years ago in northern Michigan. He brought some to his home there from southern California believing it would survive only until the cold weather arrived. The roots took hold, however, and the following summer he had canes over 20' tall (6+ meters) and a root system which nearly destroyed the south-facing basement wall and foundation of his home! He had a heck of a time removing all traces of the bamboo. Sprouts kept returning for another three years! :rollhappy:


----------

